

Askn HN: Founders, how do manage the emotional stress of startup environment - yoga69

Those confidence downfalls, how do you persuade oneself that you do the right thing, or how do you decide that it's time to raise hands and give it up.
======
sciboy
Unreasonable faith in myself to pull it off!

